
Microsoft Teams overtakes Slack with 13M daily users - jmsflknr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/11/20689143/microsoft-teams-active-daily-users-stats-slack-competition
======
civicsquid
Is Microsoft mopping up the enterprise users who don't want to use Slack or is
it actually taking away users from Slack?

The article seems to imply that Slack has its place among smaller
groups/businesses while Teams appeals to larger organizations, especially
those with Office 365 (due to bundling). But I think it would be a lot more
interesting if Slack was losing users as opposed to just not picking up
enterprise users (which is still somewhat interesting).

Has anyone worked with an organization that switched to Teams from Slack? What
was the reason?

